# Sundown 1/12



## 180 (Jan 12, 2010)

Picked up the boys at 3pm.  Sunny and 35.  Nice drive.  When did Route 8 become 65MPH?  Did I miss this last year? We made all the lights through Torrington which is always the sign of a good day.  Arrived to a beautiful sunset and falling temperatures.  It was soon 20 degrees and I was a little under dressed.  We made sure we saw Chris Sullivan.  Spencer thanked him for the brochure, but Shea wanted to know why he did not make it.  He is the only family member never making a ski brochure.

Noreaster was firm, but the lines are good to go.  We were hoping for a overnight dusting, but none was there. I spoke to Chris about some strategies for making them better. 
1. Put brushes in
2. Make snow during the day and allow the bumpers to ski them in.
3. clean up the bottom of the course, it is really uneven.

I discovered Sundown's version of a powder day, waiting for the rope drop after evening grooming.  The three of us were able to make it 1,2,3 down for first tracks down the park.  Skied a few runs next to the race course.  Why are they not separated from the public the whole way.  I almost hit several racers who were not too happy.  

Sorry to not see any AZ'ers, but the kids had a blast.  We still love the Sundown vibe. Left around 8:30 and hit Friendly's.  Love those sundaes!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 12, 2010)

not sure how i missed you, i was there around 7:30.

tried to clean up the line a little with the shovel.  not sure if i managed any changes but i did try to alter 4 of the more sweeping turns.

ski patrol was all OVER that trail tonight.  it was actually tough to get around them at times.


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry I missed you. Didn't get on the hill until 9:30 and took two runs, but we had a flawless race aside from one of the wands sticking. A bunch of lights out on Nor'easter so I skipped those bumps. The left line on Temptor is definitely improved until right at the bottom. Still some work to do, but there's still time until the comp. I definitely noticed 2knees's shoveling work after the whale bump. Temptor bumps were still pretty powdery over firm bumps. Didn't hit any ice and minimal hard pack.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 12, 2010)

2knees said:


> not sure how i missed you, i was there around 7:30.


Same here, must've left just after you, too.


----------



## 180 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry we missed you guys.  Next time.


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 13, 2010)

you guys are lucky - I wish I could get there in a reasonble time for some night putting.. I mean skiing...


----------



## MogulQueen (Jan 13, 2010)

2knees said:


> not sure how i missed you, i was there around 7:30.
> 
> tried to clean up the line a little with the shovel.  not sure if i managed any changes but i did try to alter 4 of the more sweeping turns.
> 
> ski patrol was all OVER that trail tonight.  it was actually tough to get around them at times.



Was Bart causing trouble?  He patrolled last night.  Sorry I missed you all last night.  I did a few runs and then I was on the race course.....not THE race course, but the other one the gapers are on.  I think I'm starting to like it despite my inability to tun early at the gates.


----------



## severine (Jan 13, 2010)

Rt 8 Watertown>Winsted has been 65 for a long time now. 

RE: the racers, with limited terrain, I imagine that's why the trail doesn't get entirely closed while racing is going on... however, it may as well be closed because it's dangerous trying to ski over there with racing going on. I believe that the expansion plans include a dedicated race trail, but it will be some time before that happens.

Nice pic with Chris Sullivan!  This could be Shea's year to make the brochure!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2010)

Glad you guys had a good time 180, sorry I didn't see you guys.  Getting first tracks down the fresh evening groom is really fun!


----------



## 2knees (Jan 13, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> Was Bart causing trouble?




i doubt it.  there was a group of about 20 and they were snow plowing and side slipping down temptor.  some kind of drill i guess.  But it kind of got depressing when i spent 1/2 an hour reshaping a few lines and i come back up and i see them all going down, right where i was working, in their snowplows.

anyone know what the purpose of that drill would be?


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> Was Bart causing trouble?  He patrolled last night.  Sorry I missed you all last night.  I did a few runs and then I was on the race course.....not THE race course, but the other one the gapers are on.  I think I'm starting to like it despite my inability to tun early at the gates.



You were faster last night and Bart got silvers.


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2010)

severine said:


> RE: the racers, with limited terrain, I imagine that's why the trail doesn't get entirely closed while racing is going on... however, it may as well be closed because it's dangerous trying to ski over there with racing going on.



It's really only an issue on Tuesday nights when the dual course is set up. The NASTAR course really doesn't take up much of the trail.


----------



## severine (Jan 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> It's really only an issue on Tuesday nights when the dual course is set up. The NASTAR course really doesn't take up much of the trail.



It's not just the course but the racers who are lapping but not currently racing that are of concern. When I see the "race training" sign up or it looks like there are gates up, I give Gunny a wide berth. Then again, I don't have the mad skillz you guys do and people skiing fast close to me make me nervous.


----------



## MogulQueen (Jan 13, 2010)

anyone know what the purpose of that drill would be?[/QUOTE]

Yeah, Bart did say they were doing some kind of practice rescue on Temptor.  I think the ski patrol are not that skilled in the bumps and more and more people are going into them so they need to practice it before a real deal comes around.


----------



## MogulQueen (Jan 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> You were faster last night and Bart got silvers.



The AZers gave me a lot of great tips on taking gates last week.  It REALLY helped.  Especially the video clip from deadheadskier.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## 180 (Jan 13, 2010)

When I said close the trail, I meant at least have a ribbon down the side of the course.  I easily could have skied right into a racer without noticing.

The patrollers have to be able to snowplow with control down any terrain so they can pass exams.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 13, 2010)

Does any of you guys (and girls) ski here on Sundays?


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2010)

kingslug said:


> Does any of you guys (and girls) ski here on Sundays?



Quite often.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 13, 2010)

kingslug said:


> Does any of you guys (and girls) ski here on Sundays?



There's usually a few of us mulling about at different times throughout the day on Sundays.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok, Looking to improve my mogul game and this looks like a good place...Hunters are a little too steep and icy to practice on a lot...mistakes are painful. In good conditions I have no prob...when it gets icy ....have to work on it.


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2010)

kingslug said:


> Ok, Looking to improve my mogul game and this looks like a good place...Hunters are a little too steep and icy to practice on a lot...mistakes are painful. In good conditions I have no prob...when it gets icy ....have to work on it.



So.......you're heading here not expecting to find icy bumps? :lol:

Seriously, head on up. It's the perfect place to learn to get a handle on skiing some bumps.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 13, 2010)

Vanilla Ice baby!

temptor in january is ice bump heaven....


----------



## kingslug (Jan 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> So.......you're heading here not expecting to find icy bumps? :lol:
> 
> Seriously, head on up. It's the perfect place to learn to get a handle on skiing some bumps.



I'm actualy looking for icy ones..just not the deathslide that is Clairs or lower k-27. I need to work on them without......worrying about them. its amazing how much harder they are then the super steeps out west, where bump runs go for a mile!! They're spoiled out there!


----------



## Greg (Jan 13, 2010)

kingslug said:


> I'm actualy looking for icy ones..just not the deathslide that is Clairs or lower k-27. I need to work on them without......worrying about them. its amazing how much harder they are then the super steeps out west, where bump runs go for a mile!! They're spoiled out there!



Come on up, Slug. And just lap the baby hill with us. You'll have fun and I'll buy the first pitcher after.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 14, 2010)

This weekend I'm hitting Plattekill....you guys should check it out, it should be in very good shape as its closed all week and they are blowing snow on Blockbuster which is one of the better runs in the area. It usualy builds up some nice bumps all the way down...and I heard they finaly mowed it!!! no  more weed hopping.


----------

